# Eurotunnel and Tesco



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Booked Eurotunnel end of this month coming back end of February using Tesco tokens.

As the prices seem to have increased since our last trip last year, I ordered up £200 of Eurotunnel vouchers and they duly arrived made up of 3x£60 and 2x£10. 

In the event, the cost was £162 travelling at 8.55am outward and 10.55am so quite civilised.

I had to use the 3x£60 to pay and was left with the 2x£10 which I've since found can be used at various restaurants on the way down or return to Tesco to be credited back onto Clubcard.

Moral of the story is to request more smaller denominations of tokens to get nearer the price of the Tunnel. Still pleased at return price being less than £50 worth of tokens though.

Shame we can't use the tokens to pay for the cat as it costs £30.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

It looks like the tunnel is at least getting back to some sort of normality, is that why it is more right now ?


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Eurotunnel*

Hi Briarose,

There were loads of spaces but usually in December, in the lead up to Xmas, the prices rise dramatically unless you're prepared to travel at night or early morning.

I got £101 outbound and £61 returning but there were loads at £240 in December.

BTW, stayed at Hotel Regio, Salamanca and Evora and the places where Sue is just now.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

With the tunnel pre planning is the key
I came and went last weekend (29oct - 1 nov) and paid £45 each way but this was booked 3 or 4 months ago. So if your planning abtrip book as far in advance as possible. You can change the times at any time if your plans change or even delay the crossing for 12 months if you get it right.

At the moment the outbound trip takes 40-45 mins as they have to go slow past the fire area. Coming back is OK 30 mins

Phill


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Alan
Could you not have used 2x£60 + 2x£10 and £22 in cash

Charlie


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Chascass said:


> Hi Alan
> Could you not have used 2x£60 + 2x£10 and £22 in cash
> 
> Charlie


Have you applied for the Countdown job?


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Have you applied for the Countdown job? 8O


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*



bikemad99 said:


> Chascass said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Alan
> ...


Hi

That is what I would have done.

you can return the unused token to Tesco and these tokens are converted back to points and placed on your Clubcard account. Use recorded delivery to return tokens though.

Russell


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
I had 2 x £18 vouchers and needed £122 to pay for my crossings (2 @ £61) so I sent in my two £18 vouchers requesting a £30 Eurotunnel voucher which arrived 2 days later. I booked with Eurotunnel using the £30 voucher which covered £120 of the fare and paid the extra £2 with my credit card.
Tesco then credited the extra £6 from the 2 £18 vouchers which I sent to them back to my account. I think that this arrangement is a good Idea rather than losing any of your points.
I would also like to take this opportunity to thank Russell for making me aware of the Tesco/Eurotunnel deal. 
Colin


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

How long does the Eurotunnel vouchers last ??thinking of changing Tesco vouchers for Eurotunnel vouchers for next May but wondered if you had to use them within a certain time Regards Barts


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, we haven't pre planned anything due to MIL being up and down..............we are starting to wonder though how much do you put your own life on hold, but I guess thats another story.

Ref Evora when we were out in Portugal alot of folk mentioned somewhere that they had stayed, that was really interesting but smelled fishy and I can't for the life of me think where it was, asked Sue if Evora smelt fishy and she fell about laughing. For some reason the I have that sort of name in my head or did it begin with a V.


----------



## sandyketton (Apr 13, 2006)

nomad said:


> Hi,
> I had 2 x £18 vouchers and needed £122 to pay for my crossings (2 @ £61) so I sent in my two £18 vouchers requesting a £30 Eurotunnel voucher which arrived 2 days later. I booked with Eurotunnel using the £30 voucher which covered £120 of the fare and paid the extra £2 with my credit card.
> Tesco then credited the extra £6 from the 2 £18 vouchers which I sent to them back to my account.
> Colin


Colin,
Messrs Brown and Darling could do with your financial help right now. :lol: 
Sandy


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

we just got our conformation e-mail today. I went on line and entered the voucher numbers on Thursday for the amount I needed.The vouchers came Saturday and I sent them off Yesterday morning recorded and thats the e-mail today. With the code .I phoned Euro tunnel on Saturday and pre booked my times £61 each way but the choice was limited at that price for goin over on the 16th December it was pretty full and more expensive .We chose to go at 4,30 am that gets us in France for around 6am nice early start.lol On the internet on the Euro booking site it gave me times but when I phoned they were gone .just the time of the year.No problem on the return side booked for may...Had to pay the £30 for the dog with visa last time Iwent they took it in Tesco vouchers as well but been told it was a mistake as the £30.00 goes to Defra and cant be paid with tesco vouchers.
Val


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Voucher Validity*



Barts said:


> How long does the Eurotunnel vouchers last ??thinking of changing Tesco vouchers for Eurotunnel vouchers for next May but wondered if you had to use them within a certain time Regards Barts


Hi Barts,

Once the Tesco vouchers have been exchanged for Eurotunnel tokens, they have a 6 month validity.

The trip must be booked within the 6 month validity but does not have to be taken within this period.

I think once you have booked your trip, you can then alter and extend it within reason and possibly an extra fee.

Cheers,
Alan


----------

